# japanesse centipede



## carpetsnake (Sep 28, 2007)

my 11 year old daughter got back from japan 2day and here is a japanese centipede she said it was close to 30cm long


----------



## hornet (Sep 28, 2007)

nice pede, there may be aussie species that size, i know we at least get them to approx 20cm


----------



## Dodie (Sep 28, 2007)

A good example of what crack can do to you :shock:


----------



## carpetsnake (Sep 28, 2007)

*more japan photos*

more japan photos
the golden temple and where the atomic bomb went off
and some ugly fish that was in a aquarium


----------



## carpetsnake (Sep 28, 2007)

*more japan photos*

not shore what this is may be a rabdog ???????


----------



## carpetsnake (Sep 28, 2007)

2 weeks


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Sep 28, 2007)

thanks crush


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Sep 28, 2007)

anyways there all nice pics carpetsnake


----------



## carpetsnake (Sep 28, 2007)

and a turtle any one know what type


----------



## bouncn (Sep 28, 2007)

a japanese turtle


----------



## wicked reptiles (Sep 28, 2007)

That turtle looks fantastic, i would be up for a few if anyone has some.... lol


----------



## Chrisreptile (Sep 28, 2007)

hey, great pics,
im in japan at the moment doing the same sort of trip.
i also saw the dome and the goldem temple.
did she stay in The New Miyako Hotel?


----------



## SlothHead (Sep 29, 2007)

I think that pic of the fish is a sun fish


----------



## sockbat (Sep 29, 2007)

I hate creapy crawlies! but love the other pics that fish is very strange. As for the hijacker what a nasty piecse of work. My kids don't need to that kind of thing.


----------



## Godspeed (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah,
they live around my town. I live in Tokyo.

I used to keep them sometimes and they amused me a lot.


Nice pet!

Did you enjoy visiting Kyoto and Hiroshima? Any other place did you go?


----------



## Hickson (Sep 30, 2007)

SlothHead said:


> I think that pic of the fish is a sun fish



Yes it is, a small sunfish. They can get up to 2 metres in diameter.

And that's not a turtle - it's a tortoise, and should not be kept in water like that as they are land animals and rarely swim, if ever.



Hix


----------



## nickvelez (Oct 2, 2007)

the tortoise is a red foot tortoise Geochelone carbonaria, native to the forests of south america.
looks to be in an inappropriate enclosure unless there is also a large land area.


----------

